# Ruby loses to the longest tongue contest



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby with her best friend Grayce. They have had weekly play dates since Ruby was 12 weeks old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW -- Grayce the Boxer's tongue must be setting some kind of record!! Very cute!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I bet that was taken after a rambunctious play session! Boxers play the same as Vizslas, boisterous and rough, my dad had a boxer and she was a great dog. When I bump into Boxers with Bella they always have the same energy level, and love to play.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Bellababy said:


> I bet that was taken after a rambunctious play session! Boxers play the same as Vizslas, boisterous and rough, my dad had a boxer and she was a great dog. When I bump into Boxers with Bella they always have the same energy level, and love to play.


You are correct about Boxers. We get excited when we see one at a dog park because we know Ruby will play well with them. This picture was taken after hour 4 or 5 of playing. I made them take some time outs. They love playing keep away with each other and just rolling around on the floor. We are so lucky to have a close friend that has such a great Boxer.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not sure if Ruby lost at all. 

I think the short muzzle of the boxer cannot possibly cool as much. Thank goodness for that long tongue.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Must be a Bocer thing to have a long tongue. My cousin has one and her tongue doesn't fit in her mouth. It is always hanging way out when her mouth is closed. It is so funny.


----------

